# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  ★★★ Latest Release V1.9.1 9th Sept, 2013 ★★★

## mohamed73

*★★★ Latest Release V1.9.1 9th Sept, 2013 ★★★* *Update for 4SE is ready!!!* *2013.09.09: V1.9.1* 
Whats new: Added support for chipsets: MSM8960P, MSM8230, MSM8974, APQ8064, MT6589Added  models: Xperia C (C2305, S39h), Xperia L (C2104, C2105, S36h), Xperia M  (C1904, C1905), Xperia Z (C6602, L36h, C6603, C6606, C6616, SO-02E),  Xperia ZL (C6502, L35h, C6503, C6506), Xperia ZR (C5502, M36h, C5503),  Xperia Z Ultra (C6802, XL39h, C6806, C6833, C6843), Xperia Tablet Z  (SO-03E, SGP321, SGP341, SGP311, SGP312)HTTP proxy connection support added for server communicationReset user code bug fixed (reset flash flag was missing) for some modelsUSBFlash signed drivers addedDatabase engine updatedSplash layout fixed *Download link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Reseller list: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## بكري عبدالله

نشكركم   علي القبول

----------

